# When does a stair require a handrail?



## tonyleto (Jan 29, 2021)

As far as I know, a handrail is required when a stair has two or more risers. But, I haven't been able to find the particular section that mentions this. Can someone provide me with the IBC section that notes this?

I had a question come in from an architect. They are being told by an inspector that their two riser approach in a church to the altar requires a handrail. He's asked for me to let them know where that is noted in the IBC.


----------



## steveray (Jan 29, 2021)

Somewhere around 1014...All I have time for right now but that sounds correct to me unless the treads can meet landing requirements....And is is likely 2 handrails


----------



## classicT (Jan 29, 2021)

I think that you are thinking of the _IRC_, which has the allowance for 3 or fewer risers similar to exception #4 of the following IBC section.

*1011.11 Handrails*
_Stairways _shall have _handrails _on each side and shall comply with Section 1014. Where glass is used to provide the _handrail_, the _handrail _shall comply with Section 2407.
*Exceptions:*

_Stairways _within dwelling units and s_piral stairways _are permitted to have a _handrail _on one side only.
Decks, patios and walkways that have a single change in elevation where the landing depth on each side of the change of elevation is greater than what is required for a landing do not require _handrails_.
In Group R-3 occupancies, a change in elevation consisting of a single riser at an entrance or egress door does not require _handrails_.
Changes in room elevations of three or fewer risers within dwelling units and sleeping units in Group R- 2 and R-3 do not require _handrails_.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 29, 2021)

CBC  requires a handrail for a single riser, yes residential has gotten away for centuries with only one HR (castles and swords thing?) not good practice but allowed.
One each side is safer.


----------



## tbz (Jan 29, 2021)

tonyleto said:


> As far as I know, a handrail is required when a stair has two or more risers. But, I haven't been able to find the particular section that mentions this. Can someone provide me with the IBC section that notes this?
> 
> I had a question come in from an architect. They are being told by an inspector that their two riser approach in a church to the altar requires a handrail. He's asked for me to let them know where that is noted in the IBC.


Tony, I sent you the direct email, since I was answering your email, but you didn't mention a church alter there.

IBC 2018 1011.11 requires handrails on "Flights of Stairways", both flight and stairways are defined in chapter 2.

A single change in elevation is not a flight nor a stairway as defined by the model IBC, thus single changes in elevation do not require handrails, the IBC even has an exception that says so, not sure why, but it does.

Thus once you add a tread or winder tread to the stair, it creates 2 or more risers and transforms the stir into a flight.

As to the Church altar, Over my 30 plus years working a good bit in religious facilities, a church altar was considered a stage and therefore were exempt from the visible viewing public.  You wouldn't put a pair of handrails going up the front stairs on to the stage when a opera or ballet performance was going on.  Thus an exception.

JMO,


----------



## RLGA (Jan 29, 2021)

A _stair _is a "change in elevation, consisting of *one or more* risers." A _flight _is a continuous run of treads and/or winders (plural, meaning more than one). Thus, two risers would constitute a _flight _of _stairs_. A _stairway _is *one or more* _flights _of _stairs_; therefore, two risers is a _stairway _that requires handrails.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 29, 2021)

"Thank you RLGA, as I previously indicated.


----------



## dschrec (Mar 3, 2021)

if its not the means of egress do you need a hand rail as per code R311.7.8


----------



## RLGA (Mar 3, 2021)

What do you mean by "not the means of egress"? If the stairs provide access to an exit out of the dwelling, then it is part of the means of egress.

If the stairs have four or more risers per R311.7.8, then a handrail is required.


----------



## dschrec (Mar 3, 2021)

RLGA said:


> What do you mean by "not the means of egress"? If the stairs provide access to an exit out of the dwelling, then it is part of the means of egress.
> 
> If the stairs have four or more risers per R311.7.8, then a handrail is required.


In a single family dwelling the code states only one means of egress is needed so the front door is the means of egress so the rear deck is not the primary means of egress


----------



## RLGA (Mar 3, 2021)

dschrec said:


> In a single family dwelling the code states only one means of egress is needed so the front door is the means of egress so the rear deck is not the primary means of egress


It may not be _THE _required means of egress, but it is _A _means of egress. The code does not state the requirements apply only to the required means of egress.


----------



## classicT (Mar 3, 2021)

dschrec said:


> In a single family dwelling the code states only one means of egress is needed so the front door is the means of egress so the rear deck is not the primary means of egress


Sorry, but in agreement with Ron. All stairways, even those not serving as the means of egress, still have to comply.


----------



## sergoodo (Mar 3, 2021)

If the alter is a stage surrounded with continuous steps then recommend looking at IBC monumental stair requirements. If the stage is an alter then...


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 4, 2021)

tbz said:


> A single change in elevation is not a flight nor a stairway as defined by the model IBC, thus single changes in elevation do not require handrails, the IBC even has an exception that says so, not sure why, but it does.




A single riser does not need hand rails because a single riser is not allowed in most cases.

1003.5 Elevation change. Where changes in elevation of less
than 12 inches (305 mm) exist in the means of egress, sloped
surfaces shall be used. Where the slope is greater than one
unit vertical in 20 units horizontal (5-percent slope), ramps
complying with Section 1012 shall be used. Where the difference
in elevation is 6 inches (152 mm) or less, the ramp shall
be equipped with either handrails or floor finish materials
that contrast with adjacent floor finish materials.
Exceptions:
1. A single step with a maximum riser height of 7
inches (178 mm) is permitted for buildings with
occupancies in Groups F, H, R-2, R-3, S and U at
exterior doors not required to be accessible by
Chapter 11.
2. A stair with a single riser or with two risers and a
tread is permitted at locations not required to be
accessible by Chapter 11 where the risers and treads
comply with Section 1011.5, the minimum depth of
the tread is 13 inches (330 mm) and not less than
one handrail complying with Section 1014 is provided
within 30 inches (762 mm) of the centerline of
the normal path of egress travel on the stair.
3. A step is permitted in aisles serving seating that has
a difference in elevation less than 12 inches (305
mm) at locations not required to be accessible by
Chapter 11, provided that the risers and treads comply
with Section 1029.13 and the aisle is provided
with a handrail complying with Section 1029.15.
Throughout a story in a Group I-2 occupancy, any change
in elevation in portions of the means of egress that serve nonambulatory
persons shall be by means of a ramp or sloped
walkway.


----------



## steveray (Jun 28, 2021)

tbz said:


> Tony, I sent you the direct email, since I was answering your email, but you didn't mention a church alter there.
> 
> IBC 2018 1011.11 requires handrails on "Flights of Stairways", both flight and stairways are defined in chapter 2.
> 
> ...


Going to beat this one to death....Whilst I do agree with the "flights" wording, then why are the specific "single riser" situations spelled out? Any clues?

1011.11 Handrails. Stairways shall have handrails on each
side and shall comply with Section 1014. Where glass is used
to provide the handrail, the handrail shall comply with Section
2407.
Exceptions:
1. Stairways within dwelling units and spiral stairways
are permitted to have a handrail on one side only.
2. Decks, patios and walkways that have a single
change in elevation where the landing depth on each
side of the change of elevation is greater than what
is required for a landing do not require handrails.
3. In Group R-3 occupancies, a change in elevation
consisting of a single riser at an entrance or egress
door does not require handrails.

If those single riser changes are not actually stairways/ flights and therefore not covered under 1011.11 anyway....Doesn't seem to have been clarified in 2021 at all....


----------



## RLGA (Jun 28, 2021)

steveray said:


> If those single riser changes are not actually stairways/ flights and therefore not covered under 1011.11 anyway....


...then...what? You did not finish the sentence to state your question.

Are you trying to compare the single riser exceptions to Section 1003.5 elevation change requirements?



steveray said:


> Whilst I do agree with the "flights" wording, then why are the specific "single riser" situations spelled out? Any clues?


Because they are stairs by definition and if the handrail requirements do not apply to those specific conditions, then they need specific exceptions. Otherwise, the handrail requirements would apply to single riser stairs where single riser stairs are permitted.


----------



## tbz (Jun 28, 2021)

steveray said:


> Going to beat this one to death....Whilst I do agree with the "flights" wording, then why are the specific "single riser" situations spelled out? Any clues?


This one I have to rely on the grapevine for context, can't say its correct, but, 

Though the code specifically does not require handrails for single riser based on the flight requirement definition and as thus a single riser is not a flight in the IBC or IRC, when the wording was changed for this section, the originally exceptions were not removed with the code change.

Thus the grapevine has noted, yes the wording was cleaned up with the definitions for "Flight", but and I am not sure if anyone tried, but the exceptions stayed that were prior to the new wording.

I also heard that those that can vote, like the redundant wording for the this specific requirement.

Again, leaning on memory from the grapevine

Regards  Tom


----------



## RLGA (Jun 28, 2021)

@steveray: Ah, I see what you were trying to say. I did not notice you highlighted the word "stairways" meaning that only stairways instead of "stairs" require handrails, and if stairways are two or more risers, then you asked the question why are single-riser stairs included in Section 1011.11.

I am a little dense at times, but I eventually understand.

That is a good question. Probably this is a correlation problem that was not addressed when the definitions were added in the 2009 IBC. The exceptions and the requirement for stairways to have handrails pre-existed the definitions, and nobody thought to think how this would affect existing requirements.


----------



## steveray (Jun 29, 2021)

RLGA said:


> @steveray: Ah, I see what you were trying to say. I did not notice you highlighted the word "stairways" meaning that only stairways instead of "stairs" require handrails, and if stairways are two or more risers, then you asked the question why are single-riser stairs included in Section 1011.11.
> 
> I am a little dense at times, but I eventually understand.
> 
> That is a good question. Probably this is a correlation problem that was not addressed when the definitions were added in the 2009 IBC. The exceptions and the requirement for stairways to have handrails pre-existed the definitions, and nobody thought to think how this would affect existing requirements.


Yeah...it seems like more and more of that these days.....Now we have to wait until 2027....


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 29, 2021)

Comes down to liability for "Trip and fall" accidents.  Exceed 1/2" and the fun begins.


----------



## bill1952 (May 5, 2022)

tbz said:


> You wouldn't put a pair of handrails going up the front stairs on to the stage when a opera or ballet performance was going on. Thus an exception.


I know this is old but IBC requires handrails on both sides of stairs to stages.  In the last round of changes, I proposed permitting one side only if the stairs were not required for egress. It failed. I plan to try again.

I can only guess from comments here there are a lot of stairs to stages that don't comply with the IBC, and probably more in worship buildings. Theatre consultants, like myself, would sometimes get around this by not including stairs to stage in the construction, knowing and or facilitating the acquisition of portable stairs after completion. I always strongly recommended rails on both sides of these portable units.


----------



## ICE (May 5, 2022)

classicT said:


> I think that you are thinking of the _IRC_, which has the allowance for 3 or fewer risers similar to exception #4 of the following IBC section.
> 
> *1011.11 Handrails*
> _Stairways _shall have _handrails _on each side and shall comply with Section 1014. Where glass is used to provide the _handrail_, the _handrail _shall comply with Section 2407.
> ...


I just noticed this thread and the list of exceptions that you posted.  California has a different list of exceptions.

Exceptions:
1. Flights of stairways within dwelling units and flights of spiral stairways are permitted to have a handrail on one side only.               

2. Decks, patios and walkways that have a single change in elevation where the landing depth on each side of the change of elevation is greater than what is required for a landing do not require handrails.                

3. [SFM] In Group R-3 occupancies, a continuous run of treads or flight of stairs with less than four risers does not require handrails.       

4. Changes in room elevations of three or fewer risers within dwelling units and sleeping units in Group R- 2 and R-3 do not require handrails.


----------



## bill1952 (May 5, 2022)

Is "less than four risers" different from "three or fewer risers"?  Time for my first IRC change proposal. Someone will defend the status quo as "quaint".


----------



## Yikes (May 6, 2022)

ICE said:


> I just noticed this thread and the list of exceptions that you posted.  California has a different list of exceptions.
> 
> Exceptions:
> 1. Flights of stairways within dwelling units and flights of spiral stairways are permitted to have a handrail on one side only.
> ...


Note that there is no definition of "walkway" in the California Building Code.
DSA does define "Walk", describing it as an exterior condition, so it doesn't seem to address a single interior riser:





HCD-1-AC, which covers private housing, seems to give it a little more leeway to not necessarily be exterior.


----------

